# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  حق شرکت در کنکور سراسری دانشجوی روزانه

## Anis.Es

سلام

بنده دانشجوی روزانه ورودی 94 هستم، میخواستم بدونم امکانش هست در کنکور 96 ثبت نام کنم ولی انتخاب رشته انجام ندم؟
چون توی فرم ثبت نام وضعیت تحصیلی، عنوان دانشجوی روزانه قید شده

پیشاپیش ممنون از پاسختون

----------


## ferferiiiii1997

علیک سلام اره که میشه چون اونی ک میخواد آزاد قبول شه اول و اخر باید ازمون سراسری بده

----------


## Anis.Es

> علیک سلام اره که میشه چون اونی ک میخواد آزاد قبول شه اول و اخر باید ازمون سراسری بده


واقعا امکانش هست؟ چون هدفم بیشتر انتخاب رشته دانشگاه ازاد هستش
پارسال که پرسیدم از سنجش گفتن حق شرکت و ثبت نام در کنکور رو ندارین- چون در واقع یک سال محروم بودم؟ یا سال 95 هم میشد امتحان داد؟

حالا این هم هست که میگن باید انصراف بدی بعد میتونی شرکت کنی

----------


## ferferiiiii1997

> واقعا امکانش هست؟ چون هدفم بیشتر انتخاب رشته دانشگاه ازاد هستش
> پارسال که پرسیدم از سنجش گفتن حق شرکت و ثبت نام در کنکور رو ندارین- چون در واقع یک سال محروم بودم؟ یا سال 95 هم میشد امتحان داد؟
> 
> حالا این هم هست که میگن باید انصراف بدی بعد میتونی شرکت کنی


اینکه انصراف باید بدی یا ن یکم منو تو شک میندازه اما اگه قصدت فقط شرکته حتما میتونی حالا باز فک نمیکنم موردی پیش بیاد...از جهت محرومیت خیالت تخت امسال روزانه هم میتونی قبول شی اگه تا فردا انصراف بدی

----------


## Anis.Es

*ممنون میشم دوستانی این رو میخونن و اطلاعی دارن راهنمایشون رو دریغ نکنن 

(بنده فقط قصدم شرکت در انتخاب رشته دانشگاه ازاد هست! با توجه به اینکه امتحان کنکور دولتی و ازاد از سال 92 یکی شده، یعنی دانشجوی روزانه تا زمانی که انصراف نده نمیتونه کنکور سراسری شرکت کنه؟ )*

----------

